# newbie at 69



## gmabcd (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a question never tried 69 before and was wondering if any one could give me advice, I told my husband let's try it for his birthday this saturday. What is the easiest way to do this. Side by side because if I am on top I am self conscious about my butt. Is it easiest and fun to do side by side, any opinions? SooO excited to do this I feel like a 20 year old again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This was a regular feature in our early days! I was mostly on top but a couple of times we reversed things so he was on top too. We eased off 69 with my request because I couldn't take how good it felt and concentrate at the same time lol. So yes, highly recommended and we must revisit this. We haven't tried side by side. I know it's simplistic to say "don't worry about feeling self conscious" but it _is_ what I want to say! If you wash up beforehand, be groomed, and not let your mind think about insecurities and just give-in to the moment, chances are, you'll get beyond those reserved feelings pretty quickly. mhm.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I just looked up different 69 positions. The more creative methods would probably result in me putting my back out  but I found this on the more standard ways: Positions - AskMen


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

We've done it with me on top, her on top and sideways.

Sideways seems to relax her more and she can take more of me in her mouth.


----------



## gmabcd (Sep 9, 2011)

DanF said:


> We've done it with me on top, her on top and sideways.
> 
> Sideways seems to relax her more and she can take more of me in her mouth.


yes I think for my first time I would be more relaxed side by side. Seems easier??? Soooo excited for saturday!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gmabcd (Sep 9, 2011)

No other suggestions????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

think of the position, think of ways you can lay down doing that. Just a hint use some pillows and get comfy before REALLY getting into it.


----------



## Zzyzx (Aug 24, 2011)

If choosing side by side, pillows will help your comfort. You'll figure it out together, actually you can make it a fun thing with the foreplay about getting to the most comfortable position from which the two of you can take your time giving each other that special attention. All part of the discovery. Nice... mmmm!

Perhaps as you become more comfortable and less self-conscious, you can try the other positions in the future. Good luck!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate 69 because it is hard to concentrate.

We do it with me on top...your husband will be having so much fun that your butt won't matter!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you want to get really daring try standing and holding her upside down


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> you want to get really daring try standing and holding her upside down


Over carpet.......not a balcony.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

to be honest I tried that once- my wife had so much blood rushing to her head she couldn't enjoy it and I could hardly breathe with her legs wrapped so tightly around my head


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> to be honest I tried that once- my wife had so much blood rushing to her head she couldn't enjoy it and I could hardly breathe with her legs wrapped so tightly around my head


Me too, just not 7 stories up in the air.


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Try this...get him to lay on the dining table on his back with his head nearing the edge of the table but not right off, so his head is still supported, you then stand and stradle his face while you lean/lay over his torso and make your way down south on him, try it, it's hot.

Dining at the "Y" position is hot too but you'll have to take turns as to who gets pleasured first as it's not a 69 position.

Most of all just have fun with each other................afterall thats what it's about! (well for me it is)


----------



## gmabcd (Sep 9, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Over carpet.......not a balcony.


geeez, iwant adventure but I am not a gymnast! In decent shape but that sounds too difficult!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Take turns on each other first, then move to 69 for a while. It can be like a bicycle built for two if the pleasure one is receiving prevents them from concentrating on performing their duties in return. Have a "post 69" position in idea in mind and ready to go.


----------



## Danielson (Nov 28, 2010)

Try it every which way... variety is the "spice" right. Don't be worried about your butt. I love my wife's butt in my face! I'm sure your husband won't complain - at least I hope not. Enjoy!


----------



## gmabcd (Sep 9, 2011)

Danielson said:


> Try it every which way... variety is the "spice" right. Don't be worried about your butt. I love my wife's butt in my face! I'm sure your husband won't complain - at least I hope not. Enjoy!


omg we did 69 last night for first time and it was wonderful!!!! Can't believe we waited this long!! It is really great that we are discovering new things in our marriage after all these years. It is great because it keeps things new and fresh!!!!! Its like dating someone for the first time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

:smthumbup:


----------

